# Lipstick in School - Priceless



## Halo (Apr 15, 2008)

According to a news report, a certain school in Garden City, MI was recently faced with a unique problem.

A number of 12-year-old girls were beginning to use lipstick and would put it on in the wash room. That was fine, but after they put on their lipstick they would press their lips to the mirror leaving dozens of little lip prints.

Every night, the maintenance man would remove them and the next day the girls would put them back. Finally the principal decided that something had to be done. He called all the girls to the washroom and met them there with the maintenance man. He explained that all these lip prints were causing a major problem for the custodian who had to clean the mirrors every night. To demonstrate how difficult it had been to clean the mirrors, he asked the maintenance man to show the girls how much effort was required. He took out a long-handled squeegee, dipped it in the toilet, and cleaned the mirror with it. Since then, there have been no lip prints on the mirror. 

THE MORAL OF THIS STORY....There are teachers, and then there are Educators


----------



## SoSo (Apr 18, 2008)

love it:rolling:


----------



## Misha (Apr 18, 2008)

yuck!   and yuk-yuk!  :funny:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 18, 2008)

Too funny.


----------

